# $350



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

just to do my headliner at some shop...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Is that you just bringing the car in and then coming back and picking it up with the headliner redone or with you bringing just the headliner in and removing/installing yourself? What kind of material(s)? Any raised images?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 17 2009, 02:20 PM~15109888
> *just to do my headliner at some shop...
> *


thats way to much :angry:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

thts to much homie i gettin mine done for less then 150


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

pulled my headiner and reinstalled it myself done in red suede with stars in it. 150$


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

if i bring the headliner $50 less... its just the stock headliner getting replace same material... i would like to do it myself but i cant get the material here and even when i go to these shops they charge mad crazy for the material alone


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 17 2009, 11:25 PM~15114365
> *if i bring the headliner $50 less... its just the stock headliner getting replace same material... i would like to do it myself but i cant get the material here and even when i go to these shops they charge mad crazy for the material alone
> *


The factory headliner material is only $15/linear yard....get 2 yards and a $15 can of glue and you're set. What are they trying to charge you for the material?

I would think you could order it to be shipped to Canada from here.... at the local store they've got at least grey, burgandy, and blue. The material already has a foam back and is just like the factory stuff.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CAT...PRODID=prd23671


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

most shops in my area charge $125-175 labor.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 18 2009, 05:51 PM~15121318
> *most shops in my area charge $125-175 labor.
> *


Yeah, that sounds about right for the labor involved. If i charged to do it, i'd want about $150 + materials to do it just due to the amount of time it takes to do.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

350 is a bit much. i'm up in canada too, shit our labour at the interior shop i work at is hella cheap, $67.50 a hour! Takes about a hour to strip off the old stuff and put on the new stuff, then glue and material, should be around 150, MAYBE 200 if you bring it in!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

DOWN HERE IN ATLANTA THERES GUYS THAT WILL COME OUT TO YOU AND DO THEM 4 ,$ 95.00 IN YOUR DRIVE WAY , I DID MINE 2 WEEKS AGO TOTAL COST $ 70.00 ,& THATS BECAUSE I BOUGHT MORE FABRIC THAN I NEED AT 10.99 A YARD , WWW.HANCOCK FABRICS .COM , I GOT MY GLUE FROM A PLACE ONLINE ITS HIGH TEMP TO 250 DEGREES


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

it better have a warranty on it for 300 bucks :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats to much theres a place in sac that dose it for 150.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

I do them for 180 w/ any color suede out the door....drop it off and pick up in 4 hours....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

is that canadian dollars


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 17 2009, 04:20 PM~15109888
> *just to do my headliner at some shop...
> *


ID DO IT FOR FREE :cheesy:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 09:22 AM~15131702
> *it better have a warranty on it for 300 bucks :angry:
> *


X2 FOR BLUNT HOLES


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow thats nuts but i hate headliners :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

I FOUND A BUSSINESS CARD ON THE FLOOR ONE DAY AND I CALLED THE DUDE HE CHARGED ME 100 FOR THE HEADLINER A PILLARS AND THE LITTLE WINDOW RAIL THINGS BUT I ALREADY HAD THE MATERIAL


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Sep 25 2009, 06:13 AM~15182089
> *Wow thats nuts but i hate headliners :biggrin:
> *


i would go for a 42" moonroof... but no luck


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 24 2009, 08:10 PM~15177784
> *is that canadian dollars
> *


yea... unfortunately so make that like 325us


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

350 iz too much


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

like 120 max here at the flea mkt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they arent that hard to do. I did my dads work truck a couple weeks ago in about an hour from start to finish,but i had done that style of truck before. the only hard part is figuring how to get it out if you havnt done that style of vehicle before. htye usually always go out the front pass door.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:21 PM~15123410
> *DOWN HERE IN ATLANTA THERES GUYS THAT WILL COME OUT TO YOU AND DO THEM 4 ,$ 95.00  IN YOUR DRIVE WAY , I DID MINE 2 WEEKS AGO TOTAL COST $ 70.00 ,& THATS BECAUSE I BOUGHT MORE FABRIC THAN I NEED AT 10.99 A YARD  , WWW.HANCOCK FABRICS .COM , I GOT MY GLUE FROM A PLACE ONLINE ITS HIGH TEMP TO 250 DEGREES
> *


all day long here..depending on material used stock stuff 100 bucks or less and they will come to you and do it..just they suck at upholstery in cars at least in my "town"


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Shit went to a shop in Virginia and got a quote for 900 bucks.. just for the headliner, Real Talk!. I told the guy to go fuck himself :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

my step dad does it for 150.. labor + headliner material


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

I charge $200.00 for the headliner. But I also do the visors and the rear side pieces. :biggrin: Most fools charge more because its a messy job. and newer cars its a bitch. all the plastic mouldings are held with clips, if you don't take them out just right... SNAP, time to buy new plasitcs.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Just fiberglass it...


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

U.s dollars will be cheaper...



> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 26 2009, 01:24 PM~15193517
> *yea... unfortunately so make that like 325us
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I say if you lack the necessary skills, tools, and time to do it your damn self......then you will get what you pay for. Original poster is referring to canadian pricing of $350 and said they would take $50 off if he brought it in himself....so that's around $250 U.S. dollars if he brings it in, right? Might be a little high compared to other areas but that's the price you pay if you want someone else to do the work for you.


----------

